# Skiing is back in Pakistan, International Alpine Ski Cup after 11 years



## ghazi52

*Skiing is back. International Alpine ski cup at Malam Jabba after 11 years.*
Well done Pakistan Air Force. 

Via Aperture Sensation































.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## YeBeWarned

to

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.....
















Malam Jabba Ski Resort.






























..................

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

.....














*Ukraine lead Malam Jabba international alpine ski cup*

* Ukrainian skiers outclassed their rivals in both men and women categories
*




 


*MALAM JABBA:* The 1st day of the long-awaited Malam Jabba International Alpine Ski Cup, held at the enchanting resort of Malam Jabba, Swat, was dominated by the Ukrainians.

Ukraine skiers outclassed their rivals in both men and women categories at the magnificent ski slope, which was hosting this international event for the first time in the history of Pakistan.

Ivan Kovasnkyuk of Ukraine got 1st position in Men’s Giant Slalom category while Slovakia’s Jan Jakooba remained 2nd. The 3rd Spot was also secured by Ukraine skier Vasyle Telychuk. Pakistan’s only hope in the category, Olympian Muhammad Karim remained 4th in the race.

In the Women Giant Slalom category, Ukraine proved unbeaten as two Ukraine athletes Tetyana Tikun and Anastasia Gorbunova got the 1st and 2nd positions. Pakistani international skier Ifrah Wali had a wonderful race and remained 3rd in the category.

50 male and 10 female skiers from Pakistan and eight skiers from Morocco, Slovakia, Sri Lanka, Greece, Afghanistan, Turkey, Ukraine and Tajikistan are participating in the Malam Jabba International Alpine Ski Cup in the scenic valley of Swat.





















*[The Nation] 29 Jan, 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Max

awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

@PaklovesTurkiye Bro that's what IK wants..just play the video in the post above..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

war&peace said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye Bro that's what IK wants..just play the video in the post above..


This is good and long overdue development...May KPK and Pakistan prosper...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## war&peace

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This is good and long overdue development...May KPK and Pakistan prosper...


Thanks to PTI and Pak army..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

Excellent. A much needed event to present the soft image of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154489849149527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

*"**Truth hath come and falsehood hath vanished away. Lo! falsehood is ever bound to vanish.**"
Quran (17:81)*


Finally Swat is breaking free from the shackles that were imposed upon it by the Taliban 
Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ali_raza

amazing infact better then lake tahoe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## biloo700

good work done by army and kpk government !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Well done Pakistan...signs of improving situation in KP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## αℓρнα ωσℓf™

ghazi52 said:


> *Skiing is back. International Alpine ski cup at Malam Jabba after 11 years.*
> Well done Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Via Aperture Sensation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................


wow ...paĸιѕтan need мore ιnтernaтιonal evenтѕ lιĸe тнaт..ғellιng нappy тo ѕee ѕυcн мove вy paĸ arмy and ĸpĸ gov..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Welcome back "HAPPINESS"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naeem A.

This is a very good news... I too would love to go North some time soon and zoom down the snowy plains!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kudos to PTI

Suspending the condition of NOCs for foreigners in Malakand region, inviting & facilitating International firms to invest in different tourist spots across KP, providing a peaceful environment by PTI led Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have surely raised the bar for some extraordinary activities across KP !

These are no images from French Alps, Bulgaria Ski Breaks, Rockies in USA, Zermatt in Switzerland or Alagna Valsesia in Italy but these are from Malam Jabba, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa !

Malam Jabba, Swat is now approved by FSI for International Races. The competition is underway right now with 11 countries taking part in it. 

Surely a Proud moment not just for KP but entire Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


>



Really? Then what were all those tournaments in Naltar and Rattu? 

Must these politicos spread their bs propaganda everywhere?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force and KPK government did jointly.






*Saadia Khan and Children Ski Championship starts in Naltar, Gilgit*








* Gilgit: Saadia Khan and Children Ski Championship started at Naltar Ski Resort, some 14 kilometers away from Gilgit. 56 players representing nine teams from across the country are participating in the ski championship.*

*

*













*Speaking during the inaugural ceremony, GB Home Secretary Ahsan Bhutta said that Pakistan Air Force has played a very important role in promoting ski in the region. He appreciated the children and athletes for taking part in the mega sports event.*



















.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......













*Air Commodore Abbas Naqvi also spoke at the occasion, and highlighted various measures taken by the Pakistan Air Force for promotion of Skiing sports. He said that there’s a lot of ski talent in the country and given the appropriate opportunities, the players can win laurels for the country at the international level.*

























*Naltar Ski Competitions 2016 *






*Pamir Times*

Pamir Times is the pioneering community news and views portal of Gilgit – Baltistan, Kohistan, Chitral and the surrounding mountain areas. It is a voluntary, not-for-profit, non-partisan and independent venture initiated by the youth.

Like every year, several competitions were held during the last four weeks in the picturesque Naltar ski resort located almost 40km away from Gilgit. The competitions came to an end today. Air Chief Marshal, Sohail Aman NI (M), was attended the concluding ceremony.

Speaking at the occasion, the Chief of the Pakistan Air Force said that the ski players of Pakistan are full of potentials. He appreciated the Ski Federation of Pakistan for holding international level competitions in Naltar. It is pertinent to note that 72 skiers representing 11 teams participated in the ski competitions. Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force clinched the top positions during the competitions. Four championships, namely Shah Khan Ski Cup, National Ski Cup, Karakoram Alpine Ski Cup and Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Cup, were held during the month-long competitions.

These photographs taken by Farman Karim Baig show the activities of the final day.











...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...



























Spectators enjoying the competitions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*International skiers stunned by Malam Jabba's sublime beauty*

Foreign visitors attending skiing championship call Malam Jabba a skier's paradise.


Foreign skiers at a skiing championship held on Malam Jabba's slopes were left stunned by the hill station's ethereal beauty, with some calling it "a skier’s paradise" and others honouring it as "one of the most beautiful slopes in the world".

The 'Malam Jabba International Alpine Ski Cup', held between January 26 to February 3, 2017, marked the first international ski championship held at Malam Jabba in the hill station's history.

Sixty skiers — 50 men and 10 women — from nine countries, including Pakistan, Morocco, Slovakia, Sri Lanka, Greece, Afghanistan, Turkey, Ukraine and Tajikistan, participated in the championship.





International skiers smile for the camera. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR






Flags of participating countries hoisted at the hill station. ─ Photo by author


"This is no doubt a very beautiful ski slope surrounded by beautiful forest, and I really like it. It is FIS [International Ski Federation] standard and a world-class ski slope," Anthonios, an official from the International Ski Federation who was present during the championship, told Dawn.

He pointed out, however, that the government must reconstruct the road leading to Malam Jabba as it was in really bad shape.

Fatima, a skier from Afghanistan, said she was inspired by the scenic beauty of Malam Jabba. "Its slope is splendid, and the environment is serene," she said.





A chairlift in Malam Jabba. ─ Photo by author.


"It is a really dazzling sight with the green forest surrounding [it] and the people are really well-mannered and hospitable," she told Dawn.

Bahruddin, a skier from Tajikistan, also praised the beauty of Malam Jabba and the facilities provided for skiers.

"Swat valley is really a paradise. I have never seen such a paradise-like ski slope in other parts of the world. Everything in Malam Jabba is heart warming and I wish to come here again and again," he told Dawn.





A view from the top of the skiing course. ─ Photo by author


Skiers from Afghanistan not only praised the scenic beauty of Malam Jabba, but were also impressed by the hospitality of the people.

"I found real hospitality and love in the people here. It seems we have entered a splendidly perfect place on earth," said Mohammad Dawood Kargar, a skier from Afghanistan.

The organisers of the championship said that the successful event proved that Pakistan and Swat valley were not only highly beautiful, but also peaceful.

"We have shown the world that Pakistan is one of the most beautiful and safe countries now. Tourists from across the world can come and can enjoy the scenic beauty and hospitality of the people here," said Air Commodore Shahid Nadeem, one of the organisers of the event.

"This year, Naltar [another popular destination for skiers] saw very little snow, and it is also very far, so we shifted the ski events to Malam Jabba. It is good to know that we now have two international standard ski slopes and we can hold events at both sites," he added.





A skier poses for a photograph. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR






Chairlifts run along the skiing course. ─ Photo by author






A skier takes on the course. ─ Photo by author






A skier crosses the finish line. ─ Photo by author






A skier leaves a spray of snow in his wake. ─ Photo by author






A skier poised to take on the slope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.







Onlookers watch a skiier. ─ Photo by author






Malam Jabba is blanketed in snow. ─ Photo by author






Skiiers get ready to take to the slopes as fresh snow falls. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR






Local skiiers stand at the foot of the slope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

